# drm error messages



## Argentum (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello,

On Lenovo laptop I have replaced kernel built-in DRM with graphics/drm-kmod. Did everything as described in manuals to get rid of kernel DRM deprecation messages and to be compatible with upcoming FreeBSD releases.

Everything seems to work as before, X.Org and window manager starts and seems OK. The DRM deprecation warning is gone, but I have new error messages during boot:


```
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -28; performance may suffer
[drm] Got stolen memory base 0xdba00000, size 0x4000000
```

What does it mean? Is it serious or I can just ignore?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 28, 2020)

Have you used a package or have you build from ports? If it is a package, the recommended way is to build graphics/drm-kmod ( in fact  graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod or  graphics/drm-fbsd11.2-kmod ) from ports to match exactly the systems kernel.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 28, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Have you used a package or have you build from ports? If it is a package, the recommended way is to build graphics/drm-kmod ( in fact  graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod or  graphics/drm-fbsd11.2-kmod ) from ports to match exactly the systems kernel.


I have built from ports with `make install`.

The kernel is actually 12.1. Rebuilt the kernel with 'WITHOUT_MODULES=drm drm2' in /etc/make.conf

Everything seems to work, only these error messages during boot.


----------



## memreflect (Aug 28, 2020)

> [drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
> Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -28; performance may suffer
> [drm] Got stolen memory base 0xdba00000, size 0x4000000


Many others, including myself, see such messages regularly when booting a machine that uses drm-kmod.  A search engine query for the first and second messages reveals that some versions of RHEL and CentOS experienced similar messages.

The consensus is that these are merely diagnostic messages, not errors.  Whether they have a measurable impact on your system's performance probably depends on your system, but I haven't noticed any trouble on mine.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 28, 2020)

memreflect said:


> The consensus is that these are merely diagnostic messages, not errors.  Whether they have a measurable impact on your system's performance probably depends on your system, but I haven't noticed any trouble on mine.



Thanks!

I have googled myself and got no clear understanding. I did not experience any difference from built-in DRM, only these messages. Can live with that, but will appreciate if somebody could explain this in more detail.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 28, 2020)

I have something similar in my dmesg, too. But it seemed doesn't affect my system:


```
[drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M
Failed to add WC MTRR for [0xe0000000-0xefffffff]: -22; performance may suffer
```


----------



## George (Aug 28, 2020)

Hugepage support refers to using a pagesize bigger than 4k. In FreeBSD, I think it is called super size.. FreeBSD supports that.
But I also have those error messages. ;D

I found these sysctls:

```
vm.pmap.pg_ps_enabled: Are large page mappings enabled?
vm.stats.vm.v_page_size: Page size in bytes
```

*Edit:

```
[drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
```
Maybe one needs to kldload tmpfs(5) at boot?


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 28, 2020)

Elazar said:


> *Edit:
> 
> ```
> [drm] Unable to create a private tmpfs mount, hugepage support will be disabled(-19).
> ...


You should ask the OP to run `kldstat | grep tmpfs`. I have tmpfs.ko loaded by default.


----------

